# Too Much Salad?



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been having a large handful of premix salad to go with my lunch and dinner. I put only 2 tbsp of low cal dressing....since I have done this I have been super bloated, gassy, and not crapping nearly as often....I am not sure what is wrong.

Can someone shed some light here?

The idea is to help me get full with less calories...cutting, gotta love it.


----------



## goob (Sep 28, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I have been having a large handful of premix salad to go with my lunch and dinner. I put only 2 tbsp of low cal dressing....since I have done this I have been super bloated, gassy, and not crapping nearly as often....I am not sure what is wrong.
> 
> Can someone shed some light here?
> 
> The idea is to help me get full with less calories...cutting, gotta love it.


 
I don't have an answer, but I got bloated eating fiberous veg too.

Comes with the territory....


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2007)

are you eating it before or after your meal? i always heard to eat it after to help with digestion


----------



## Delusional (Sep 28, 2007)

hm. i eat a salad damn near every night. i make my own though using iceberg lettuce, cucumbers, raw broccoli, tomatoe, cubed ham, etc etc. usually ill have like a tilapia fillet, salmon fillet, or some chicken breast with it and also a side plate of some kinda steamed veggies like broccoli cuts, cauliflower, green beans, and a few others. i know about 20 minutes after im done eating that kind of meal i have horrible gas until i fall asleep..and hell im proly still farting in my sleep. its bad gas too..real bad..scares my dog off.


----------



## Words4u (Sep 28, 2007)

PreMier said:


> are you eating it before or after your meal? i always heard to eat it after to help with digestion



Interesting tip...


----------



## Yanick (Sep 29, 2007)

The not crapping as often is most likely due to you just eating less in general. Veggies, in general, should help with BM's not hinder. As far as gassiness and all that goes, it seems to come with the territory. Try different variations of veggies to see what causes less gas or break up your veggie intake into smaller parts but over the course of the day to avoid a 'spike' in gas, so to speak.


----------



## XFatMan (Sep 29, 2007)

Getting bloated from veggies sounds very strange to me. But I have read somewhere that leaves are hard to digest but clean the intestines. Would that make any sense to you. I have also heard that drinking more water can be helpful to get rid of the bloating.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry to take so long to reply....been super busy this weekend. The mix is just lettuce, carrot, and like red cabbage maybe...not a wide variety of veggies. I don't think I get bloated when have broccoli and chicken/fish. I started eating a nice sized salad with my lunch and dinner meals...but the gas bloat is so bad I feel uncomfortable all day long.

If this is the territory of eating a lot of leafy veggies then I am going to hang it up and starve. haha


----------



## jhawkin1 (Sep 30, 2007)

salads are the best for cutting, throw some chicken in there and some almonds or nuts and you've got yourself a pretty solid meal.  Like to have that maybe 2 hours before I go to bed (im also cutting).


----------

